# Question mark in a box?



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got my very first Kindle today and I am loving it. So far I am just reading a bunch of samples trying to decide which books to buy first. I have noticed in a number of the samples there are random seeming question marks in little boxes. Sometimes they are next to a word and other times they are just on their own. Someones they are by themselves and other times there are multiple boxes with question marks next to each other. What are they?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds like bad book formating to me, but we'll see what the experts have to say.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's an unprintable character (ie., one that the Kindle doesn't know).  Like the long dash (is it called an em dash?) isn't available on the Kindle, and I have a book that shows the question marks in its place.


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

That makes sense. Thank you both.


----------

